# die Fische waren heut fleisig



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Das hoffen das die Goldrotfedern und die __ Goldschleie noch ein Jahr brauchen bis sie laichreif werden hat sich zerschlagen. Es war den ganzen Nachmittag eine Orgie im Teich. Das Schleienmädel wurde vom Kerl durch den ganzen Teich von einem Algenknäul ins andere getrieben und die Rotfedern stiegen auch mit ein und scheuchten sich von Algenhaufen zu Algenhaufen und laichten ab (jetzt grasen die Goldelritzen in den Algen, ich hoffe die fressen einen Großteil der Eier)

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

In unserer Region sind die Goldfische im Moment auch an der Reihe. Aber zum Glück gibts die bei mir nicht


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Hi Frank,
am Samstag habe ich mein neues Wasserschwein abgeholt.
Es war 65 cm lang und hochschwanger, Gewicht sollte so 6 Kg gewesen sein.
Gestern Abend war es 0,5 Kg leichter und die Männchen auch etwas.
Meine Pflanzen im Flachwasserbereich sind nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Der Filter war mehr ein EWA und alles roch sehr fischig.


----------



## Bambus Mami (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Hi, Joerg!
Gratuliere!
Was heißt bitte EWA?

LG Bambus Mami


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

EiWeisAbschäumer. Hab mehrfach den Schaum aus dem belüfteten Filter geholt.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Jörgi wird Papa ... Jörgi wird Papa ... 
Schön die Entwicklung dokumentieren ... 

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Eiweißabschäumer?
Das klingt ja eher nach Geburtenregulierung.....
Paß gut auf den Rest auf!!!!

LG Bambus Mami
(Langsam krieg ich auch Lust auf Fischis...)


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Bambus Mami,
du siehst ja wie einfach es ist Koi Papi zu werden. 

So ein Eiweißabschäumer hat mit Geburtenkontrolle wenig zu tun. Der holt nur die überschüssigen Spermien aus dem Wasser.  Das mit den Eiern erledigen Größtenteils die Koi unter sich.

Die Menge an Material was dann abgesondert wird ist enorm. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sich ein Koi an einem Tag so ändern kann. :shock
Wechsle nun täglich erst mal 15% Wasser bis alles soweit raus ist.


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Jörgi wird Papa ... Schön die Entwicklung dokumentieren ...


Mandy,
ich hatte doch schon letzten Winter Koi Papa gespielt und das auch dokumentiert. 
Denke bei den 100 000 von Gestern tue ich mir das nicht noch einmal an.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Na und ... man wird doch jedes Mal wieder neu Papa ... und die neuen Babies sehen auch anders aus 

Also bloß keine faulen Ausreden ...

Und von meinen 100 000 sind nur 4 Stück übrig geblieben.

Mandy


----------



## 2Lame4Name (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es war den ganzen Nachmittag eine Orgie im Teich.
> 
> MfG Frank



Bei mir im Teich tut sich nichts....


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Nimm mal ein oder 2 weibchen paar tage aus dem teich und setze sie dann wieder ein. theoretisch gehts danach rund


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Bei mir hat es bisher nur einer im Teich geschafft.
Der ist ganz schwarz und nur noch da, weil er damals eine etwas andere Körperform hatte, wie die letzten rausgefischten Goldfische.
Die meisten von den letztes Jahr hatte ich schon verschenkt und der Rest hat kurz vor dem Einsetzen ein trauriges Ende genommen.
Es war eine tolle Erfahrung aber ich muss erst mal drüber wegkommen.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Nimm mal ein oder 2 weibchen paar tage aus dem teich und setze sie dann wieder ein. theoretisch gehts danach rund



Dass Neuankömmlinge gejagd werden habe ich schon miterlebt, aber warum sollten sie dann plötzlich laichen?

Und wohin soll ich die Fische setzen? Habe keine großen Gefäße, die geeignet wären.


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Veränderte Wasserwerte können den Laichvorgang einleiten.
Sei froh, dass nichts passiert. Es ist für die Fische und das Wasser eine große Belastung.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Ein pool o.ä. sollte da für paar tage reichen. stell dir vor du wärst ne weile von deinem partner getrennt . . . was wäre das erste auf was du bock hättest beim wiedersehen . . . sei ehrlich . . . na poppen, lach. ein fisch ist auch nur ein mensch mit schuppen                                          jörgi,was ist passiert?


----------



## 2Lame4Name (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Durchaus schlüssig 

Ich lasse es aber so wie es ist. Theoretisch kann ja die nächsten Wochen noch was passieren. 

Kann es auch sein, dass Fische gar nicht laichen?


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Sicher kann das sein. meine sind zw. 12 und 4jahre alt und haben letztes jahr das erste mal gelaicht als ein 2jähriges chagoimädchen einzog. das mit dem separieren probier ich nächstes jahr mal aus.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Nehmen wir mal an ich separiere 2 oder 3 __ Goldfisch Weibchen, wie viel L Wasser brauchen die für 2 Tage?
Nen Pool hab ich nicht... xD


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Lass die Versuche besser. Sehr viele haben echte Probleme mit der extremen Vermehrungsfreudigkeit von Goldfischen.
Da noch extra nachzuhelfen ist fehl am Platz. Wenn Goldfische nicht spontan laichen, würde ich im Umfeld nach den Ursachen suchen. 
Koi mögen da schon etwas wählerischer sein.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Joerg ich weiß, aber ich wollte es halt 1 mal miterleben.


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Das erlebst du sicher noch früh genug. 
Spätestens im nächsten Jahr wenn sie dann etwas reifer sind und mehr Hormone da sind.

Bis dahin solltest du schon mal überlegen, wie du deinen Teich auf die Größe bringst, damit sich dann alle wohlfühlen.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*



Joerg schrieb:


> Bis dahin solltest du schon mal überlegen, wie du deinen Teich auf die Größe bringst, damit sich dann alle wohlfühlen.



Achso wegen der Profilangabe. Habe mehr als 3000L, also Platz ist da. Behalten will ich sie dann eh nicht, habe schon mehrere Abnehmer.

Und was meinst du mit reifer? Die Fische sind schon älter. Hatte im Herbst meinen Teich vergrößert, die Goldis sind alle noch von früher, also 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Servus,
ich habe gerade sämtliche Goldis abgegeben und bin wirklich froh darüber, aber wenn du das Ablaichen wirklich forcieren möchtest, dann hilft dir vielleicht meine Erfahrung: Nach den Eisheiligen habe ich immer einige tropische Schwimmpflanzen eingesetzt - danach ging`s los - die sind sogar über die Pflanzen gehüpt :smoki

Solche Schwimmpflanzen (also Hyazinthen und __ Wassersalat) gibt`s zu Zeit überall für wenig Geld - sehen gut aus und schlürfen nebenbei den Algen die Nährstoffe weg und den Fischen gefällt´s.

Gruß Eva


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: die Fische waren heut fleisig*

Eva,
ich bin auch froh, dass ich meine in gute Hände abgeben konnte.
Man sollte bei den Fischen, egal welche, den natürlichen Reflex auslösen, jetzt sind die Bedingungen optimal für meinen Nachwuchs.
Das ist die Temperatur, genügen Kleinstlebewesen als Futter. . . .


----------

